# My Favorite



## hombre4 (May 5, 2006)

Here is 3 pens I just got back from Ken yesterday at Kallenshaanwoods. Super job on the engraving.




[br


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 5, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0] WOW!!!! Very Nice!!!! Excellent job on the pens and on the engraving!


----------



## alamocdc (May 5, 2006)

Very nice, Archie!


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2006)

Al pens look wonderful...great job on both of you []


----------



## JimGo (May 5, 2006)

Wow, the engraving looks great, and it's a nice compliment to the well executed pens!


----------



## pete00 (May 5, 2006)

excellent all the way around!!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (May 5, 2006)

Beautiful pens.

jim


----------



## PenWorks (May 5, 2006)

Wonderfull sets !

Happy Trails....


----------



## Scott (May 5, 2006)

Truly Wonderful!

The first one is my favorite!  But I think it would have been better with the black ti Emperor kit - the gold trim just jumps out at you!  But don't listen to me - I think these are great!

Scott.


----------



## hombre4 (May 6, 2006)

Well, Thanks to all for the kind words.


----------



## stinger (May 6, 2006)

These are fantastic!


----------



## Johnathan (May 6, 2006)

Ken always does amazing work.


----------



## woodpens (May 6, 2006)

Great pens! Laser engravers open up a world of possibilities.


----------



## penhead (May 6, 2006)

WoW..great idea and very nicely done all around...awesomely beautiful..!


----------

